# Hawaii Travel Pro Tips for Packing: Food for TS Kitchen



## bryjake (Apr 12, 2021)

We are becoming smarter on which food items to pack on our TS trips.
We are heading to the big island in late May.  
We are seeking pro tips on what items we should consider packing.  
We plan on taking advantage of our TS kitchen and grill. 

What items are NOT allowed to be brought into Hawaii?

What are some good food items that are safe to bring to Hawaii?

What items are very expensive on the big island?

Any recommended local food items to enhance our Hawaii experience?

We typically bring things like spaghetti sauce, pasta, cereal, oatmeal, bacon, cheese, and occasionally some frozen steaks (Get great steaks in from the Midwest).

Looking forward to learning more pro tips


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 12, 2021)

Costco prices are very similar to the mainland prices. We typically buy whatever we need there, on the way to the resort. Same for soft drinks and alcoholic beverages. I would only take spices and other small items where Costco quantities are too great to use up during the time we are there or items that are not common around the country. 

Supermarkets in tourist areas are expensive for everything, but usually much more convenient than making an extra trip to Costco for small miscellaneous purchases.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2021)

These days all we bring are tea bags and a good knife.  We just buy everything we need when we e get there.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 12, 2021)

When we go to Hawaii, we pack minimally- just carry-ons because you only need T-shirts, shorts, beach wear. You can't bring anything 'fresh'- like meats or veggies. The roadside farmstands will have local foods. Like pineapples, etc. I second a Costco stop for booze & sunscreen & general stuff. Milk and gas are expensive in Hawaii, but you can't bring it with you. Bring a small knife sharpener- TS knives generally suck and unless you are checking bags, you can't bring them with you.

Jim


----------



## zentraveler (Apr 12, 2021)

If you like fish/seafood find out where the local fish shop is. We spent 2 months on Maui and Kauai earlier this year and loved the local fish shops on both islands. All of them had fresh fish to purchase, but also part of the shop open for lunch with prepared food. I am certainly a fan of Costco for some basics, but it is great to buy local seafood, meat and produce as well. Always feels like more of a vacation when I am not eating just what I eat at home!


----------



## ared505 (Apr 12, 2021)

I agree with the above writers. This is not like loading the station wagon to drive to a cottage. Don't haul pasta and sauce, bacon, cheese, and frozen meat on a plane. Costco (so close to the BI airport), Safeway, etc. have all you need, and they employ local workers and support the local economy. Stop at farm stands for produce and neighborhood fish and BBQ shops for the freshest. If you're going to Waikoloa, the Kings Market has a farmers market day. 

That said, focus on seasonings you like to use. I keep a pill-a-day box filled with my favorite spices. I bring small jars of olive oil and balsamic vinegar in multiple zip-lock bags. Stash small, light things like tea bags and your oatmeal packets in your suitcase. Might bring some sugar, and salt and pepper are not always provided. I bring condiment packs saved through the year for a little mustard, soy to marinate meat, etc. Along with the thought about the knife, TS equipment is unpredictable, but you can often request certain items from housekeeping. Maybe bring your veg peeler--bound to be much better than theirs!


----------



## 10spro (Apr 12, 2021)

Agree with spices and zip-lock bags of various sizes, all of which is easy to pack and takes little space. I also throw in a couple laundry pods, softener sheets, and a lingerie bag.


----------



## ared505 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes, yes, on the zip-locks! Some TSs provide laundry deterg, others don't.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 12, 2021)

I bring some zip lock bags for picnic sandwiches, a little coffee and creamer for the first day in case we don't make it to Costco, some baggies of extra laundry detergent and fabric softener sheets, a few spices like Monteral Steak seasoning and tuck in some Cliff Bars which we take on hikes.


----------



## fernow (Apr 12, 2021)

Buy at Costco, Super Target, Safeway etc.  No reason to bring anything.  Seasonings, fine but otherwise buy it there.

This next bit gets "great idea" or various unpleasant responses but such is the nature of our world today.

If you are staying a while and buying a lot of food, pick up small box of garbage bags at Target or Safeway etc.  Send them through the checkout first. Open them and use them to pack your groceries (always gets "great idea!" comments or nasty look responses) since no bags are available at the stores.  Makes it easier to carry things into the condo and then you use them for taking trash to the dumpster when you need to.  Win Win.  We get the larger green ones but smaller ones work too.  IF buying small quantities, then not worth it.  Used to be able to bring your own bags, cloth or otherwise, but many places, Costco for one, no longer allows them.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Apr 12, 2021)

Check where you are staying, You may be able to send yourself a package in advance. You can at Kohala Suites and Bay Club.

Costco is near the airport. Make a list of what you need and go buy them at Costco on the way to where you are staying, if you arrive in the afternoon. Non perishables can be bought at a grocery store. (which one depends on the area you are staying at. In Kohala, there is a store in Waikiola Village. In Kona there are several. Kona has better selection.)

Oh yes, bring some reusable grocery bags. that will save you money and make eveybody happier, including the environment. Put them on top, because you will use them before anything else in your bags.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 12, 2021)

The idea of bringing condiment packages is an interesting idea.  The last time that I was in the BI Costco, I remember seeing soy sauce in 5 gallon buckets.  That is several life-time supplies.

I looked on ebay, and sure enough, people are selling condiment packages.  Here is one of the wider assortments:  100 Condiment Packets For Fast Food, Chinese Food, Take Out, And Year Around Dipping. This is a random mixed lot of 100 Packets. You will receive Ketchup, Mustard, Mayonnaise, Soy Sauce, Hot Sauce, Duck Sauce, Jelly, Peanut Butter, And Dressing.

But I wonder if TSA would be concerned about 100 packages, especially in carry-on ??


----------



## critterchick (Apr 15, 2021)

We usually mail a box to our Hawaii TS resort containing our "condo kit" - mostly kitchen items like sharp knives and small quantities of things we won't use a whole container of (spices, laundry detergent, etc.).  That way we can easily travel with just a carryon bag. We don't want to take the chance of not making it this year and having the box tossed, so in May will check a bag with those items and then mail them home to ourselves, priority mail flat rate so we aren't waiting at baggage claim at midnight, tired and hungry from a flight with no food service.

I made a list of what we like to buy when we get there and laminated it, so I can use it for every trip. We usually stop at Long's for toiletries (we tend to stay for 14 nights so can't fit it into a carryon). If you shop at CVS, bring any coupons or load them on the app, as Long's is part of the chain. Since we're checking a bag, I'll just bring what I need this time.

We use laundry sheets (Wash-Eze brand, find them on Amazon). Lightweight and won't spill or leak.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 15, 2021)

Remember you can pick up many gadgets at Goodwill or a Charity Thrift Store. Then donate them on your way out.


----------



## sjlola (Apr 16, 2021)

We have 20 years of experience cooking/grilling at our TS and have developed a list and system for our trips; many of these have already been suggested in this thread. We check a bag with stuff that can't be brought inside the main cabin: a good knife, a 1-gallon ziplock bag with ketchup, mustard, mayo, and soy sauce packets plus small packets of olive oil & vinegar and small containers of salt & pepper, rib rub, Montreal seasoning, sugar packets, etc. Our full-size containers of reef-safe sunscreen go in here as well as it's much less expensive in California than Hawaii (TSA just very recently _reversed_ a decision to allow travelers to bring full-size sunscreen in their carry-ons as 'medically necessary'; smh). We also bring extra laundry pods, dishwasher pods, and dryer sheets, good quality paper napkins, a good wine opener, thin, flexible cutting mats, plus plenty of extra ziplock bags of all sizes. One response above mentioned you cannot bring fresh meat and produce into Hawaii. While I've never tried to bring meat, you can, under certain circumstances, bring fresh produce; I bring washed limes from our tree each January to Maui as the limes in Maui are small, expensive, and yield very little juice. I has to call the State Department of Agriculture to ask about my California limes, which are allowed (Florida, no). I declare the produce on my travel form and am met at the gate by an agent of the Ag Department who checks each lime for evidence of soil and/or insects. Never had a problem. Costco is great for alcohol, milk, cereal, soda, water, etc. and is near each airport on Hawaii Island, Oahu, Maui, and Kauai. We will hit local stores and Farmers' Markets for local fish and produce.


----------



## rthib (Apr 16, 2021)

After many trips only things we bring are fast-food condiment (We collect throughout the year) so that it makes it easier to do.
Only other things is my grill tongs and my thermopen.  Most stores in Hawaii (including ABC) will carry Salty Wahine salts and seasoning. Great product and having met the owner Kauai also nice to support local (her sister is Aunty Lilikoi, who jokes she is the sweet one and her sister is the salty one.)
Part of the fun is finding local ingredients.


----------



## jlr10 (May 2, 2021)

Agree with the zip lock bags - all sizes.  It only took one attack of sugar ants before we learned it if is not in the fridge it is in a ziplock bag. Bring spices you use regularly, a good knife any special foods you can't get on the island i.e. I bring a protein shake mix that I drink in the morning that I can't get on Hawaii.  I also bring my own tea and and sweetener as I am particular in those and bring my own pitcher to make the tea.  I also bring calamine lotion and as I am a mosquito magnet and can end up with bites before I leave the airport. Everything else we get there.  We save for our vacations so when we go we  purchase what we like and it is worth not having a hassle of trying to pack very much. 

Not a food item but do not forget to bring binoculars.  You will so glad you did!


----------



## amyhwang (May 3, 2021)

I’m in agreement with spices and zip loc bags as well.  I also will pack several plastic carry out containers (I have a huge stack that have been through the dishwasher from Chinese carry out in my kitchen).  They come in super handy for leftovers; I then just recycle or toss them day of check out (if there’s food in them, it just goes in the trash with the food).  They only provide maybe 3 Tupperware containers in the villa, so having a little stack of extra ones is nice.  I do bring extra tongs for grilling as well.  Tide Pods and dryer sheets I’ll pack too.

Also, I bring shopping bags (hope I remember next trip); I have a couple that are insulated and zip up which I use at home for frozen foods when I grocery shop, but one also will work for bringing canned beverages and snacks to the pool or when driving around for cold waters. 

I won’t bring food of any kind, but years ago I did bring some light items like cereal and pasta dishes for my kids when we went to St. Thomas (it was convenient and with one who has food allergies as least I knew he had safe things to start off in the villa).


----------



## geist1223 (May 3, 2021)

The insulated Grocery Shopping Bags are also great for picnics.


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2021)

When we fly, we only pack ziploc bags and spices like garlic and onion powder, black pepper grinder and some salt.  We also bring gluten-free snacks due to my dietary restrctions.  We buy everything else after we get to the resort.  Between Costco, Safeway, Foodland and on-site Marketplace they sell everything that you will need.  Whatever you don't use, you can leave it for housekeeping, local food bank boxes on location in Hawaii or other TUGers whose travel overlaps yours.


----------



## Alaskaliz (Feb 21, 2022)

We have brought groceries over including meats to HI.  My thought is save more $ for activities.  Also like to premarinate meat for the grill.
*TSA Info Packing MEATS=ALLOWED

Fresh Meat and Seafood*
Meat, seafood and other non-liquid food items are permitted in both carry-on and checked bags. If the food is packed with ice or ice packs in a cooler or other container, the ice or ice packs must be completely frozen when brought through screening. If the ice or ice packs are partially melted and have any liquid at the bottom of the container, they will not be permitted. You also can pack frozen perishables in your carry-on or checked bags in dry ice. The FAA limits you to five pounds of dry ice that is properly packaged (the package is vented) and marked.Yes (Special Instructions)Yes*Frozen Food*
Meat, seafood, vegetables and other non-liquid food items are permitted in both carry-on and checked bags. If the food is packed with ice or ice packs in a cooler or other container, the ice or ice packs must be completely frozen when brought through screening. If the ice or ice packs are partially melted and have any liquid at the bottom of the container, they will not be permitted.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 21, 2022)

I live here. 

1) Don't go nuts at Costco. Are you going to eat Hawaiian food? Or Costco food? Make that decision now.

2) It would be easier if you divulged where you are staying. If it's the Kona Cost Resort on Alii Drive (right down the road from my farm -- literally), then you have a KTA superstore within walking distance. 

3) Think globally, eat locally applies better here than anywhere else. When I'm on the mainland and tell people about my coffee farm, 90% of the people say the same damned thing: "Oy! But it's SOOO EXPENSIVE!" No, it really isn't. And the reason it isn't is because I don't eat Ritz crackers and Capn Crunch cereal. Anything that comes in a box from the mainland costs a fortune. Fish and tropical fruit may as well be free. 

4) Speaking of which, there is a guy who sells fish out of the back of a pickup truck most days on Alii, right at the entrance to KTA. That's the best place to buy fish -- and particularly shrimp. Big Island beef (from Parker Ranch, which is the oldest and once largest ranch in the country) is also great. You're not going to find that at Costco.

5) Also speaking of which, buy LOCAL produce. Also pick local produce. Half the people I know keep a bucket of avocados in the back of their truck in the hopes they can give them away. Mangoes, papaya, citrus -- those are essentially free for the asking. There are "honor system" farm stands all over the place. Take some fruit, leave some money. Most of the small coffee farmers (like me) grow all kinds of things besides coffee. Instead of going to the large farms and fighting with busloads of tour groups, call some small farms (the people at Hawaii Mana Farm are friends of mine, try them first) and ask if they'll sell you some fruit. 

5) I would rather eat KTA poke three meals a day than Costco bulk food. I feel sorry for the people who won't eat poke. That's like going to France and hating French cuisine. And have a look at KTA and Choicemart (and not Safeway and Costco) -- it's sort of like shopping in a Chinatown. Buy Asian ingredients and do a stir fry.

I live on considerably less here than I do on the mainland. My only real expense is beer, from Kona Brewing. With Ahi at $2/pound (and a sharp filet knife), I can live on that and some occasional chicken and beef.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 21, 2022)

I'd like to add that the farmer's markets aren't nearly as good as just finding farmers. They've become considerably more touristy over the years. I never bother anymore.

And you should definitely eat at Randy's Huli Chicken (get a whole chicken), Super J's, and Manago Hotel along with as much poke as you can.

EDIT -- One of the big reasons I live here is the quality of seafood and produce. The tomatoes I grow taste better than any tomato I've ever eaten, outside of Italy. I eat fish at least once a day. I have tropical fruit and citrus whenever I want it -- just pick some from the tree. Lemons and limes are all-year crops. So are avocados, papaya and guava. I get oranges three months each year. Mangoes one month. Quality of life is off the scale here compared to the mainland. Don't make the mistake of coming here and eating the same agricorp food most people get on the mainland.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 21, 2022)

Last time I missed having a wine stopper, Unless you drink the whole bottle at once. The souvenir one I found at ABC was not very good so that is coming with me this summer.


----------



## chellej (Feb 21, 2022)

I bought a spice container at my local sports store.   It holds 6 different spices and is made by gsi outdoors.  I thought it was a great way to bring my favorite spices and seals up tightly


----------



## Monykalyn (Feb 23, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I live here.
> 
> 1) Don't go nuts at Costco. Are you going to eat Hawaiian food? Or Costco food? Make that decision now.
> 
> ...


This is amazing. First time in Hawaii this summer-a week on Maui and week on Ohau. Fresh fish and veggies all day long for me and I'm in heaven. Our son is a HUGE fish eater, lover of sushi as well so really looking forward to fresh (we are as landlocked as we can possibly be in the mainland in MO LOL). 
Bookmarking this for reference, know it's for a different island but great advice. 

When we go to Florida timeshare I take the usual stuff and have an Owner's locker in Orlando. Looking forward to a different experience this summer!.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 23, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> This is amazing. First time in Hawaii this summer-a week on Maui and week on Ohau. Fresh fish and veggies all day long for me and I'm in heaven. Our son is a HUGE fish eater, lover of sushi as well so really looking forward to fresh (we are as landlocked as we can possibly be in the mainland in MO LOL).
> Bookmarking this for reference, know it's for a different island but great advice.
> 
> When we go to Florida timeshare I take the usual stuff and have an Owner's locker in Orlando. Looking forward to a different experience this summer!.



There will be *similar* outcomes on Maui. Oahu? Not so much. I'm speaking specifically about the big island. So don't look for a fish guy with a pickup truck on Alii Drive.

But, they have KTAs selling poke by the pound in both places -- I cannot recommend that highly enough. Go nuts. Get two kinds every day -- enough for everyone. And then try two more the next day.

But my basic advice to avoid Costco and Safeway and get local food stands. Hawaii enjoys a quality of life on par with the best places in Europe. Avail yourself.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I live here.
> 
> 1) Don't go nuts at Costco. Are you going to eat Hawaiian food? Or Costco food? Make that decision now.
> 
> ...


What is KTA poke ? I have never been to Hawaii.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What is KTA poke ? I have been to Hawaii.



KTA is a local grocery store. Foodland and Choicemart are the other two  I've been to. There may be others in areas I haven't visited. They're all basically the same -- a mish-mash of Asian and Occidental foodstuffs. I think Foodland and KTA have the best poke. Choicemart is good, too. But I'd give it a "seven" compared to Foodland and KTA's "eight."

"Ten" is making it yourself, cutting your own ahi right off the boat.


----------



## StaceyM (Apr 22, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> With Ahi at $2/pound (and a sharp filet knife), I can live on that and some occasional chicken and beef.


Where are you getting ahi at $2 a pound, (the pickup guy?) and what time of year? We were there in October 2021 and if I recall correctly, KTA and Foodland poke made with ahi was around $12-16 a pound. We usually buy our fish at the fish shack place near Kawaihae and fresh ahi was $16 or $20, which was cheaper than the grocery stores.  We did see a pickup truck near the shopping center where Alii drive has a 90-degree right turn but there was nothing there under $15 a pound. 

Even Reddit reports from 4 months ago say ahi was $10 a pound at roadside stands.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 22, 2022)

StaceyM said:


> Where are you getting ahi at $2 a pound, (the pickup guy?) and what time of year? We were there in October 2021 and if I recall correctly, KTA and Foodland poke made with ahi was around $12-16 a pound. We usually buy our fish at the fish shack place near Kawaihae and fresh ahi was $16 or $20, which was cheaper than the grocery stores. But even Reddit reports from 4 months ago say ahi was $10 a pound at roadside stands.



The guy selling it out of the back of his truck. With inflation, it's up to $4. Just bought some. But that's whole fish. By the time it's broken down, it's around $8/lb and the rest is compost.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 23, 2022)

There was a time we packed heavy and brought scuba and fishing gear. Now we are older and just take carry on. The food we buy in Hawaii does cost a bit more than here so it isn't anything we worry about. We go out more to restaurant in Hawaii than at home so that kind of becomes a fun activity. We do head to Costco and no matter what we buy it always includes a roasted chicken. 

Bill


----------



## carmena79 (Apr 23, 2022)

I buy liquid less laundry sheets from a company called Earth Breeze. They wash clothes and smell great and take up no room and are not liquid


----------



## lockewong (Apr 23, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> The idea of bringing condiment packages is an interesting idea.  The last time that I was in the BI Costco, I remember seeing soy sauce in 5 gallon buckets.  That is several life-time supplies.
> 
> I looked on ebay, and sure enough, people are selling condiment packages.  Here is one of the wider assortments:  100 Condiment Packets For Fast Food, Chinese Food, Take Out, And Year Around Dipping. This is a random mixed lot of 100 Packets. You will receive Ketchup, Mustard, Mayonnaise, Soy Sauce, Hot Sauce, Duck Sauce, Jelly, Peanut Butter, And Dressing.
> 
> But I wonder if TSA would be concerned about 100 packages, especially in carry-on ??


We were in Maui for February.  I have a friend in the East Bay/San Ramon/Danville who is an Oahu native.  I was bringing back Hawaiian candies, Li-Hing Moy Strawberry Gummie Strips, sour gummie candies, etc. purchased from the Farmer's Market, Foodland and CVS in many, many packages for his teenagers.  Kahului TSA had me separate each package and shake the open Mauna Loa Macadamia Nuts from Costco- it was opened, for her.  I was astounded.  It was packed onto the very top of my carry-on --but she went through my bag in open view.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2022)

lockewong said:


> We were in Maui for February.  I have a friend in the East Bay/San Ramon/Danville who is an Oahu native.  I was bringing back Hawaiian candies, Li-Hing Moy Strawberry Gummie Strips, sour gummie candies, etc. purchased from the Farmer's Market, Foodland and CVS in many, many packages for his teenagers.  Kahului TSA had me separate each package and shake the open Mauna Loa Macadamia Nuts from Costco- it was opened, for her.  I was astounded.  It was packed onto the very top of my carry-on --but she went through my bag in open view.


I had cookies and chocolates for my daughter in my backpack when we came back from Maui in early April.  No checking done at all.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2022)

carmena79 said:


> I buy liquid less laundry sheets from a company called Earth Breeze. They wash clothes and smell great and take up no room and are not liquid


I brought Tide pods this trip.  I had so many left over from previous trips that I decided to bring them with me.  The nice thing was there were hardly any left to bring home.  I double bag them in plastic bags just in case.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 23, 2022)

lockewong said:


> We were in Maui for February.  I have a friend in the East Bay/San Ramon/Danville who is an Oahu native.  I was bringing back Hawaiian candies, Li-Hing Moy Strawberry Gummie Strips, sour gummie candies, etc. purchased from the Farmer's Market, Foodland and CVS in many, many packages for his teenagers.  Kahului TSA had me separate each package and shake the open Mauna Loa Macadamia Nuts from Costco- it was opened, for her.  I was astounded.  It was packed onto the very top of my carry-on --but she went through my bag in open view.



That isn't TSA. That is the Department of Agriculture.

Speaking as a farmer in Hawaii, I wish these people were MORE STRICT. I'm dealing with two coffee diseases which were brought over from another coffee-growing region because some [censored] couldn't be bothered to pack clean clothes. California avocado farmers lose sleep every night hoping that one of our avocado diseases doesn't migrate to them. I don't want to be personally responsible for wrecking an entire region's crop. 

If you bring food in either direction, expect some additional searching. Those USDA inspectors have seen it all -- people trying to bring seeds, cuttings, flowers and fruit through. It's a much bigger problem than drug smuggling. Drugs only wreck the lives of addicts. Agricultural contamination wrecks entire regions.


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2022)

On Kauai, I once bought some Kauai Dark Chocolate bars for my wife. I think I had 5 of them I had them stacked in my carryon.

They noticed them when they scanned my bag and had to open the bag to see what they were. They said next time it would be better if I didn't have them stacked together.

They laughed when they opened my bag to see what it was. It only took a minute and I was on my way.


----------



## lockewong (Apr 23, 2022)

slip said:


> On Kauai, I once bought some Kauai Dark Chocolate bars for my wife. I think I had 5 of them I had them stacked in my carryon.
> 
> They nnoticed them when they scanned my bag and had to open the bag to see what they were. They said next time it would be better if I didn't have them stacked together.
> 
> They laughed when they opened my bag to see what it was. It only took a minute and I was on my way.


Very sweet and romantic of you.  Glad it was quick.


----------



## cafeirene (Apr 23, 2022)

like others have mentioned, a decent supply of your favourite s + p, any spice blend or specific spice you just can't be without (it you want cinnamon on your cafe or ceral), but plan on shopping local for produce and proteins, dairy if you with.  if we are there a week or longer, you can justify a Costco purchase of rum (tho I like to support local distilleries if available), you might be surprised in the walk in produce at Costco:  pick up a chefs assortment of island grown Hamakua mushrooms, I picked up a pound of local purple poi, and taro chips, Pellegrino.  Kona Brewing Co has local pubs (food trucks on Sunday and Monday, and if you are lucky, great live music).  We look at the farm market schedule - it is worth a trip up to Waimea for a terrific farm market and the Hilo market is a great experience.  If you are up in the Kohola area, Foodland Farms in Mani Lani can fill in everything else.  On island, I buy the local soy sauce (Aloha), you will see a fuller selection than you see in Mainland stores, including their GF tamari, and other local produce. Farmstands are where I look for what is in season, and stock up on lilikoi, and other tropical fruit like rambutan, lychee or rambutan. I live on the fresh produce and fresh fish. Sadly there is no Tamura's location on the Big Island (they have a great selection not only of wine and spirits, but also have excellent poke. They have real sushi and poke chef's running their dept.


----------



## Cbadwulf (Apr 23, 2022)

We own in Maui. First stop is Costco to buy wine, meats, cheeses, etc. I pack my sharp knives, cutting boards, a good spatula, a good pair of tongs, seasonings, some food storage bags.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Apr 23, 2022)

We love wine, and white wine gets warm very quickly at out Maui TS.

over the last couple of years we have packed a pair of the double-walled
wine glasses that you can put in the freezer to chill.


----------



## sfcolliejr (Apr 24, 2022)

bryjake said:


> We are becoming smarter on which food items to pack on our TS trips.
> We are heading to the big island in late May.
> We are seeking pro tips on what items we should consider packing.
> We plan on taking advantage of our TS kitchen and grill.
> ...


We usually pack a small suitcase with frozen meat and poultry. We live on the west coast. Unless the baggage is lost or there is a delay, everything is still frozen when we arrive and get to our timeshare. We also pack some condiments and rubs (the rubs we put into ziplock bags. I take a pair of good BBQ tongs. Like a lot of folks, we go to Costco for most things except fresh vegetables.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Apr 24, 2022)

We order meal kits from companies like Hello Fresh (our favorite) or Blue Apron. Keeps us from having to buy a lot of cookng ingredients that we end up leaving behind.  I also bring salt, pepper and sugar substitute.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2022)

We find that sometimes the units have a large variety of spices, and sometimes they don't.  When they don't we may buy a few, then bring them home with us.

We don't do Costco.  We used to, but found that we just weren't using up everything we bought.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We find that sometimes the units have a large variety of spices, and sometimes they don't.  When they don't we may buy a few, then bring them home with us.
> 
> We don't do Costco.  We used to, but found that we just weren't using up everything we bought.



Same for us. Especially, on a one week trip. We are starting to find the same thing even with 2 weeks. We have our usual spots where we like to go to for lunches and dinner and there are I my so many days. 

We have a Kauai trip Coming up In a couple weeks. One nice thing is that we will have a short flight so bringing stuff back won't be an issue.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2022)

slip said:


> Same for us. Especially, on a one week trip. We are starting to find the same thing even with 2 weeks. We have our usual spots where we like to go to for lunches and dinner and there are I my so many days.
> 
> We have a Kauai trip Coming up In a couple weeks. One nice thing is that we will have a short flight so bringing stuff back won't be an issue.


We found that on our most recent trip we ended up eating out a lot more than in the past.  I think it was a combination of:  dh said he didn't have the proper cooking implements (like right size pans) to prepare some meals, and I think we just got lazy and wanted to eat out.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We found that on our most recent trip we ended up eating out a lot more than in the past.  I think it was a combination of:  dh said he didn't have the proper cooking implements (like right size pans) to prepare some meals, and I think we just got lazy and wanted to eat out.



For us, it's between hitting our old favorites and trying a new place.  After that there aren't many days left.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2022)

slip said:


> For us, it's between hitting our old favorites and trying a new place.  After that there aren't many days left.


I will sadly say that some of our old favorites disappointed us on this recent trip.  We understand places being under staffed and can deal with that.  But in some cases hours, and days of operation had been cut, some others menu changes resulted in some favorites being removed, and sometimes the meals themselves were disappointing, just not up to the levels in the past.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I will sadly say that some of our old favorites disappointed us on this recent trip.  We understand places being under staffed and can deal with that.  But in some cases hours, and days of operation had been cut, some others menu changes resulted in some favorites being removed, and sometimes the meals themselves were disappointing, just not up to the levels in the past.



Yes, I am used to that already.even on Molokai there have been some staffing issues.

I know Kauai will be different since I know some our old favorites are gone. Ono Family Restaurant for one. We're only staying a week so we won't have any problems finding places to go. We have friends from Wisconsin that will be there also and they are taking us to the Beach House. We'll see how everything goes.


----------



## marmite (Apr 24, 2022)

Other than the ziploc bags with some foil folded into one (in case we decide to grill one night), I always take coffee filters.  I live on Hawaiian coffee and poke.  I have a certain poke seasoning I can't always find, so bring that with me usually but could certainly find something in a pinch. Despite the higher prices, shopping for food in Hawaii is part of the fun.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 25, 2022)

marmite said:


> I have a certain poke seasoning I can't always find, so bring that with me usually



If you're on the West side of the Big Island, Kona Chips sells the best furikake. All the local markets have small packets of limu -- but they are often hard to find. Ask someone at the deli. They usually know.

As for kukui nuts, good luck. They're a natural laxative -- so they've fallen out of favor. Mac nuts make an acceptable substitute. But I prefer a small amount of kukui in my poke. Why not -- it's traditional.


----------



## marmite (Apr 25, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> If you're on the West side of the Big Island, Kona Chips sells the best furikake. All the local markets have small packets of limu -- but they are often hard to find. Ask someone at the deli. They usually know.
> 
> As for kukui nuts, good luck. They're a natural laxative -- so they've fallen out of favor. Mac nuts make an acceptable substitute. But I prefer a small amount of kukui in my poke. Why not -- it's traditional.



I haven't been to Big Island yet (plan is for 2023), but will take note of Kona Chips for my furikake.  I was not looking for kukui nuts but with that piece of information I definitely will not be... lol


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 25, 2022)

marmite said:


> I haven't been to Big Island yet (plan is for 2023), but will take note of Kona Chips for my furikake.  I was not looking for kukui nuts but with that piece of information I definitely will not be... lol



Kona Chips are one of those fringe benefits to living here. Best chips on earth. And they also make Furikake potato chips, which are even better than regular chips. They sell furikake by the quart. I highly recommend the three-pound box of furikake chips and at least one quart of furikake for the return trip.

If for some reason anyone finds themselves with leftover furikake, I'll gladly take it off their hands.


----------



## tomt73 (Apr 26, 2022)

What we bring depends on whether we're driving or flying. Since you're flying to Hawai'i, leave everything home except have-to-have spices, a good chef knife, and a paring knife. Buy everything else there, from local shops as others have noted.

I carry more than that for tools - I bought a professional chef's knife roll and filled it with the aforementioned knives, a digital meat thermometer, OXO veggie peeler, silicone spatula, waiter's corkscrew, vacuum wine bottle stoppers, and a sharpening steel.  It fits flat in the bottom of my checked bag.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 26, 2022)

We tend to eat out a lot on island so we usually just get enough at the store for light breakfast such as toast and bacon, muffins, something quick, and then some bagged snacks or candy in case we are starving at night or want a snack, then eat one big meal out per day. We always bring a variety of ziplocks and tide pods, and usually a ziplock full of various condiment packets and spices, and most importantly, these Gripstics.


			https://www.amazon.com/GRIPSTIC-Greatest-Patented-Airtight-Waterproof/dp/B00PR82UC6/ref=asc_df_B00PR82UC6/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167129511510&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6999624737618465086&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9021473&hvtargid=pla-314885064372&psc=1


----------



## Monkeyboy (May 29, 2022)

Has anyone used Costco delivery to Hawaiian Village?


----------



## cafeirene (Sep 6, 2022)

One thing I will add to my kitchen tool packing (and it takes little room) is a melon ball tool.  Works great on you day coconut as well as the abundant fresh fruit available. Good for seeding, curing long pieces, and relatively safe!


----------



## marmite (Sep 7, 2022)

So this last trip to Maui I packed an ice cream scoop in my carry-on (for Roselani Ice Cream OF COURSE!), and enjoyed trying to assist the TSA agents to find it in my luggage-of-a-thousand-zips.  Good thing I had plenty of time on my hands.  On the way back I made sure it was checked, along with the pineapple corer/cutter.  I would take both again though, they were really handy.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2022)

Henry M. said:


> Costco prices are very similar to the mainland prices. We typically buy whatever we need there, on the way to the resort. Same for soft drinks and alcoholic beverages. I would only take spices and other small items where Costco quantities are too great to use up during the time we are there or items that are not common around the country.
> 
> Supermarkets in tourist areas are expensive for everything, but usually much more convenient than making an extra trip to Costco for small miscellaneous purchases.


Those ABC convince supermarkets stores are over the islands and they are expensive.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 8, 2022)

chellej said:


> I bought a spice container at my local sports store.   It holds 6 different spices and is made by gsi outdoors.  I thought it was a great way to bring my favorite spices and seals up tightly
> View attachment 47505


That is an outstanding idea to bring spices on any timeshare vacation.


----------



## Wolfepack88 (Sep 8, 2022)

We actually bring high lumen LED light bulbs for the kitchen table chandelier and the living room lights since they put the cheapest dimmest bulbs in the rooms.   Spices come as well.  I've even thought of bringing my own shower head so I can have a real shower vs the trickle you get in most places these days.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 8, 2022)

Here's what I shipped to the Bay Club at Wiakioloa timeshare. One large USPS flat rate box with clothes. and small condiment packs (ketchup, mayo, mustard, relish, tartar sauce, bbq sauce, grape jelly. One small box with three cooking seasonings, 3 covid tests, 4 disposable razors. (Got e-mail confirm on the big box from King's Land, they seem to be the common delivery point for all Waikoloa timeshares, expect the small box tomorrow. Really neat, I didn't do it this time (first time getting confirms), but next time, ship all clothes, and kitchen goods - when get the confirm, don't have to pack a carry on. Net cost both ways - $88!)

Carry on bag. Clothes, vitamins and meds, extension cord, electric tooth brush, binoculars, mini shaving cream. Gadget bag - music player, micro sd chip bag, 2 computers (netbook sized, 1 linux, 1 Win 7), noise cancelling headphones, USB charger, AA/AAA battery charger, mini mouse, video gadgets, USB chip reader, various cords, e-book reader!.

Last minute pack - BIG SMILE!!!!

(What I wished I had in Hawaii, KitchenAid blender with dough hooks - I'd love to make some cinnamon rolls there - modest sized quality speakers. I dislike having to pipe music through the TV, but I hate to drive over to Hilo to get an affordable storage unit for just a couple of items.)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 8, 2022)

The only food items that I bring to Hawaii (and mainland locations) include a 1.5 ounce bottle of olive oil (for cooking steaks), a steak rub, SPG (a mixture of salt, pepper and garlic) and a 2# plastic can of dark-roast coffee.  If I had to eliminate one it would be the coffee.  I sometimes pack a few protein bars.  That's it - - I pick up the rest locally (Costco, Safeway, etc.).


----------



## easyrider (Sep 8, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Here's what I shipped to the Bay Club at Wiakioloa timeshare. One large USPS flat rate box with clothes. and small condiment packs (ketchup, mayo, mustard, relish, tartar sauce, bbq sauce, grape jelly. One small box with three cooking seasonings, 3 covid tests, 4 disposable razors. (Got e-mail confirm on the big box from King's Land, they seem to be the common delivery point for all Waikoloa timeshares, expect the small box tomorrow. Really neat, I didn't do it this time (first time getting confirms), but next time, ship all clothes, and kitchen goods - when get the confirm, don't have to pack a carry on. Net cost both ways - $88!)



I never consider sending a box. Part of our travel problem is winter weather so we travel light. I'm going to look into this because it would be cool to not even have to deal with our carry on's.

Bill


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Sep 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I never consider sending a box. Part of our travel problem is winter weather so we travel light. I'm going to look into this because it would be cool to not even have to deal with our carry on's.
> 
> Bill


It depends on the timeshare. Bay Club has it on its services list. From the e-mail I got back, apparently so does King's Land and Kohala Suites. I have no idea about other timeshares, even other Hiltons. The arrival email is new. You didn't used to get one. It makes planning even easier. Sent the stuff 10 days in advance, get the email back on arrival. If it's there, you don't need to pack it, except for emergency change of clothes due to possible flight delays/cancellations.

The large flat fee box isn't <large>, it's 12x12x5.5 inches. You might need several.


----------



## mchct (Sep 8, 2022)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Here's what I shipped to the Bay Club at Wiakioloa timeshare. One large USPS flat rate box with clothes. and small condiment packs (ketchup, mayo, mustard, relish, tartar sauce, bbq sauce, grape jelly. One small box with three cooking seasonings, 3 covid tests, 4 disposable razors. (Got e-mail confirm on the big box from King's Land, they seem to be the common delivery point for all Waikoloa timeshares, expect the small box tomorrow. Really neat, I didn't do it this time (first time getting confirms), but next time, ship all clothes, and kitchen goods - when get the confirm, don't have to pack a carry on. Net cost both ways - $88!)
> 
> Carry on bag. Clothes, vitamins and meds, extension cord, electric tooth brush, binoculars, mini shaving cream. Gadget bag - music player, micro sd chip bag, 2 computers (netbook sized, 1 linux, 1 Win 7), noise cancelling headphones, USB charger, AA/AAA battery charger, mini mouse, video gadgets, USB chip reader, various cords, e-book reader!.
> 
> ...


Thanks - although we're not heading to Hawaii for our timeshare trip I'm glad you posted packing some covid test kits.  Although tests are no longer mandatory where we're going if fully vax'd, it's probably a good thing to have and I forgot about that!  So we'll thrown a couple of kits into our carry ons.


----------



## dlca1 (Sep 8, 2022)

bryjake said:


> Any recommended local food items to enhance our Hawaii experience?



Some of our favorite foods to buy in Hawaii.

- Mangoes
- Kokohead Smoked Ahi Spread  (Maui and Oahu)
- Wholesale Unlimited-- Betty's Best Cookies (Party Mix, All Butter Shortbread, Cornflake Cookies)
- Foodland poke

Would love to hear other irresistible food finds.


----------

